# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τα ζεμπράκια μου

## tresor

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!! Εδώ και λιγότερο από μήνα ανακάλυψα το φόρουμ στην προσπάθεια μου να συγκεντρώσω πληροφορίες για τα ζεμπράκια τα οποία απέκτησα από τύχη...
Τα εφοδίασα σιγά σιγά με όλα τα σχετικά ,φαγητάκια, φωλίτσα , νηματάκι και γενικά νομίζω ότι δεν τους λείπει τίποτα. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι ο Μίκυ ( το αρσενικό) αφού γέμισε τη φωλιά με όλο το νήμα που είχε στη διάθεση του, άρχισε να μαδάει την Μίνι ( τη θηλυκιά) και να βάζει τα πούπουλα της στη φωλιά μαζί και με δικά του(πολύ λιγότερα δικά του).Του έδωσα άλλο ένα κουτάκι με νήμα το οποίο έβαλε στη φωλιά αμέσως.Εξακολουθώ να βρίσκω πούπουλα γύρω γύρω από το κλουβί τους και η Μίνι είναι στα μαύρα της τα χάλια... σαν αναπουπουλιασμένη... και δεν ξέρω αν φταίει μόνο το μάδημα ή αρρωσταίνει από κάτι... Να συμπληρώσω ότι έχουν έρθει σε επαφή εδώ και 3 μέρες αλλά αυγουλάκι δεν έχουμε ακόμα... Επίσης ο Μίκυ πειράζει το κλουβί στα σημεία που έχει πόρτες σαν να προσπαθεί να δραπετεύσει.Σας έγραψα ότι μου έκανε εντύπωση και θα χαρώ πολύ αν κάποιος ξέρει γιατί συμβαίνουν αυτά αλλά και γιατί θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την πορεία μου με τα ζεμπάκια μου.

----------


## tresor

Να το, το ξεπουπουλιασμένο μου... την εχει μαδήσει ο άλλος ο κακούργος...
Τι πρέπει να κάνω;

                                          [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## serafeim

το εφτιαξα να το βλεπουν τα παιδια καλυτερα!!!

----------


## COMASCO

το ξεπουπουλιασμα γινεται γιατι το αρσενικο θεωρει την φωλια χωρις αρκετο υλικο!!δωσε και αλλο νημα!!επισης: 
*Τα αρσενικά Zebra, έχουνε την τάση να χρησιμοποιούνε πολύ υλικό για την φωλιά τους. Πολλές φορές την γεμίζουν υπερβολικά και συνεχίζουν να την φτιάχνουν ακόμα και μετά την γέννα της θηλυκιάς. Η τάση αυτή των αρσενικών Zebra, είναι εν μέρει κληρονομική και βασίζεται στο ένστικτο των πουλιών, αλλά ενισχύεται όταν νοιώθουν ανασφάλεια.*

----------


## tresor

Αλέξανδρε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Λοιπόν του έβαλα 2 κομμάτια βαμβάκι και ο "σάχλας" από εκείνη την ώρα κυκλοφορεί με  βαμβάκι στο στόμα και μπαινοβγαίνει στην φωλιά τους.Δεν ξέρω αν έκανα καλά για το βαμβάκι αλλά δεν έχω άλλο νήμα.

----------


## COMASCO

το βαμβακι καλο θα ηταν να το εκανες κομματια!!

----------


## tresor

Θα το κάνω Αλέξανδρε. Σ΄ευχαριστώ!

----------


## tresor

Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη!!!!!!!!! :Happy0062: 
Εχθές η  Μίνι μου έκανε το πρώτο της αυγό και σήμερα το δεύτερο!
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι φυσιολογικό το ότι δεν κάθεται πλέον να τη βατέψει ο Μίκυ...
Γίνονται πραγματικές αερομαχίες προκειμένου να τον αποφύγει.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι άσπορα τα αυγά; Υπενθυμίζω ότι πριν κάνει το 1ο αυγό είχαμε πολλά βατέματα.
Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει;

----------


## serafeim

καλημερα... ενα και μονο επιτυχημενο βετεμα αρκει για να γονιμοποιηση οοοοοολα τα αυγα...

----------


## tresor

Ωχ!!!!!!!! Σοβαρά;;;;;;
Καλά είμαι εντελώς άσχετη.

----------


## tresor

Μάλλον η Μίνι έκανε όλα της τ' αυγουλάκια. Έχει κάνει τέσσερα και σήμερα τίποτα.Στη φωλιά δεν την βλέπω να πολυκάθεται.Αντιθέτως σουλατσάρει στο κλουβί και κυνηγιέται με τον Μίκυ...
Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι αν πειράζει που τα αυγά είναι τόσο κοντά στην τρύπα της φωλιάς.Για να είμαι ειλικρινής εχθές τα πήγα πιο πάνω, στο κέντρο της φωλιάς αλλά πάλι τα πήγαν εκεί...
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ή δεν πειράζει;
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## COMASCO

ασε να τα βαλουν οπου θελουν!αυτα τα αυγα!!η θυληκια πρωταρα??οταν ειναι πρωταρα γενναει περιπου 4!!μην σε ανησυχει αν δεν καθεται η θυληκια!ειναι συχνο φαινομενο να καθεται η θυληκια μετα το 3-4 αυγο!!

----------


## tresor

Να κάνω άλλη μια ερώτηση; Μήπως πρέπει να χωρίσω το αρσενικό γιατί γίνονται φοβερές μάχες ;

----------


## tresor

Καλησπέρα!
Δεν πήγαν καλά τα πράγματα δυστυχώς...
Επειδή έβλεπα συνέχεια το θυληκό να σουλαστάρει, κοίταξα σήμερα, μετά από μέρες την φωλιά και μετά λύπης μου είδα ότι έχουν αφήσει μόνο ένα αυγό.Τα άλλα τα έχουν σπάσει.Ίσως βέβαια να ήταν άσπορα .Πάντως ούτε κι αυτό το κλωσσάει το θυληκό. Τι πρέπει να κάνω; Να περιμένω ή να αφαίρεσω την φωλιά.Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει;

----------

